Ask HN: Why is paulgraham.com still not HTTPS? - mojuba
======
dbxgiri
His website has valuable advise for startups, but contains no sensitive
information AFAIK. But yes PG should support HTTPS to safeguard his visitors
from MiTM attacks like Comcast code injection.

------
new_guy
Do as I say, not as I do?

